
Ask HN: Are there any search engines that index binary content? - svenfaw
Just to clarify, I&#x27;m referring to the ability to search the Internet for byte patterns inside binary files. A long time ago, Google had something like that[1] and it was super useful. Do we have any alternatives today?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pcworld.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;126371&#x2F;article.html
======
malux85
How was it super useful? (Not doubting, just curious)

------
rootme
Yes

